# Fiberglass repair - Is it time?



## fringe25 (May 13, 2014)

To start, I have no experience with Fiberglass repair but do have the DIY skillset to attempt them.   I picked up a 13FT Riverhawk for use in the rivers in North GA and it has some damage to the keel near the bow and stern and also a spot on the corner of the stern.

My question is...based on my pics...how bad is this damage and how hard will it be to repair? 

Also, since I plan to run this boat over shoals and will certainly scrub some rocks from time to time, line-x should help shouldn't it?



















EDIT: Images fixed.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Not hard, just time consuming and a little messy.

Sanding, mixing, applying, more sanding and painting.
Not much for bed-liner coatings on hulls. Too much friction.


After you've done one repair, the next one is easy.
Run the hull, crash it, fix it.
You'll get over trying to keep it pretty, pretty fast. 

Plenty of on line vids showing how to. Click here for repair videos


----------



## fringe25 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. The standard repair looks straight forward. How about forming the areas this damage is in? One in the corner and the other on the rounded keel?

Does this damage look like it's time to be repaired?

Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fix it. Sand out the shattered glass.
Reglass, sand smooth and paint.
Do one small repair first then ask some more questions.
After doing one repair you'll understand how easy it is.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> Thanks for the reply. The standard repair looks straight forward. How about forming the areas this damage is in? One in the corner and the other on the rounded keel?
> 
> Does this damage look like it's time to be repaired?
> 
> Thanks.


You end up forming the epoxy by eye in those areas. It is like frosting a cake, but less precise.

Nate


----------

